# Mission craze 2



## krystenmcdaniel (May 25, 2017)

That'd be a great bow for starting out!


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

My twin boys started with the craze 2 and did well for 3 years until they upgraded last year when they were almost 16 years old. They stayed in tune pretty well with small adjustments to draw weight and length but needed tuning when they hit a growth spurt and needed to add significant length and or weight. If you use a cable driven rest use the string clamp and do not serve in the cord because that will need to be timed when making even small adjustments. At his age I would probably use a whisker biscuit to keep from having to time the rest after every adjustment. Unless you know how to initially set up and tune I would get one from and set up by a trusted shop. One of ours was pretty finicky with one of the yokes needing a little twisting to keep from rubbing the big cam. The nice thing is you can tune them without a press at the lower draw weight and length if you have a helper or 3 hands.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

I shot the mission craze for years and it was a great bow. It served as my indoor league and outdoor 3d bow from fourth grade to ninth grade and I just recently upgraded to the Hoyt Prevail FX as we get more serious with our competition. As I understand the craze and the craze are quite similar.


----------



## Web_slinger (Sep 6, 2015)

I am looking for a bow for my 13 yr old daughter. Thanks for the info. I am leaning towards a craze. Any new recommendations or concerns?


----------

